# First new pics from me in a while



## shadowgenesis (Jan 10, 2008)

I used to be as into photography as i was music for a while, like a year ago. But i haven't touched my camera almost at all in the last few months, as i ran out of free lightroom/aperture trials and i couldn't afford to spend money on photo software w/ music becoming my main interest. But i managed to work something out so i can process my raw files again and i've just sat paging through a bunch and heres a very few. nothing special really, but it was nice to be back in the game.

(dunno how to directly imbed these)


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 10, 2008)

That's some cool stuff dude! For some reason I really like the one with the chicks hands.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jan 10, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> That's some cool stuff dude! For some reason I really like the one with the chicks hands.



thanks! if it weren't for the slightly soft focus, i'd prolly like it more. actually that's my friend Kameron holding the edge of his gf's skirt - same couple in the silhouette.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 10, 2008)

I guess that is a dudes hands. Looks kind of feminine.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jan 10, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I guess that is a dudes hands. Looks kind of feminine.



he wears girls pants. he's plenty feminine


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 10, 2008)

shadowgenesis said:


> he wears girls pants. he's plenty feminine



Oh  Silly dudes wearing girl clothes. 

Still a nice picture though.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks good man, like the silhouette lots!


----------



## Azyiu (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice. Since you now can process your RAW images, you basically have ran out of excuses not to take more photos.


----------



## oompa (Jan 18, 2008)

the church ceiling (?) was awesome. also the lines in the picture with the two hands, all diagonal and in different colors, really nice!


----------

